# Thank you!!  RAW+JPG problem solved!



## Maryarena (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I just wanted to thank Mark Sirota and TNG for completely solving this problem that was driving me crazy!  I recently had my iMac's hard drive replaced and when I reinstalled LR I could not see my jpg's.  This is the thread where I found the solution and I could not reply to it:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?14052-Cr2-jpeg

Thank you very much!

Gloria


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 1, 2013)

Not sure why you weren't able to reply to it, but you're very welcome -- we're here to help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2013)

It's in one of the archived forums, which is why you couldn't reply to it.  Great to hear it helped Gloria!


----------



## Maryarena (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad you saw this!  Thanks so much for helping.


----------

